# Obama: Three Video's His Lawyers Are Trying To Get Taken Down Right Now !



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obama's lawyers are actively trying to get the State of New Jersey to take these videos down- right now. What is reason?
You be the Judge:

http://beforeitsnews.com/story/2051...s_Are_Trying_To_Get_Taken_Down_Right_Now.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2012)

Because they show the truth of his disregard for the U.S. Constitution to begin with, not to mention FRAUD.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Nothing good ever comes of an individual with aliases but Purpura really blew it on the stand. 
Shocker:
*New Jersey Court Finds Obama "Natural Born Citizen," Chastises Apuzzo for His Common-Law Claim*
A New Jersey court has ruled against another ballot challenge filed on the basis that it supposedly takes two citizen parents to be a "natural born citizen," specifically taking birther lawyer Mario Apuzzo to task for making the claim that the common law rule for natural born citizenship did not apply on the national level.
Here are quotes from the ruling by Judge Jeff Masin in the case of _Purpura & Moran v Obama_:
http://www.obamabirthbook.com/http:...en-chastises-apuzzo-for-his-common-law-claim/


----------

